# How to solve the "modern rubik's cube"?



## bcube (Jul 23, 2011)

I recently promised the creator of the puzzle I will try to find out some method to solve it. Since I'm very busy right now and probably will be in the near future as well, there is a chance for you ;-) So far I have solved it three times but all the successful attempts were based on rather luck than intentional serie of moves. So, are you able to come up with more systematically method?


http://ragemaker.net/lightorb/lightorb3d9_21.html


PS. Name of the puzzle was chosen by creator. More appropriate would be "modern orbix" or whatever in my opinion. 

PS2. For better understanding how it works, you can click near the word "color" in the upper sentense on the page posted above. The puzzle will be one click from the solved state then.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

This reminds me of lights out.

Repeating any sequence of moves seems to give a net effect of nothing, same with comms.

It's trivial getting it down to 2-4 adjacent lights to solve. Just need to find a useful alg for solving them.

Clicking 'color' doesn't seem to do anything and the rotation controls kinda suck.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> This reminds me of lights out.
> 
> Repeating any sequence of moves seems to give a net effect of nothing, same with comms.
> 
> ...


 
more like the rotation controls DO suck


----------



## Alastaire (Jul 23, 2011)

It's trivial getting it down to 2-4 adjacent lights to solve. Just need to find a useful alg for solving them.


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 23, 2011)

I kept clicking then realized you could rotate it... <.<


----------



## PonyMower (Jul 29, 2011)

You can keep the hexagon center the same color and change the color of the ones it surrounds by pretending the surrounded six are two 3-spoke fans. Clicking the three spokes of one fan (pentagons) clockwise then continuing on the next fan (hexagons) in the same direction will preserve the center and orient its surrounding. The hexagons surrounding the center hexagon will also have the pentagons, which are on the opposite side from the center, oriented as well.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 30, 2011)

PonyMower said:


> You can keep the hexagon center the same color and change the color of the ones it surrounds by pretending the surrounded six are two 3-spoke fans. Clicking the three spokes of one fan (pentagons) clockwise then continuing on the next fan (hexagons) in the same direction will preserve the center and orient its surrounding. The hexagons surrounding the center hexagon will also have the pentagons, which are on the opposite side from the center, oriented as well.


I believe your explanation is over complicated. You can click the 6 cells surrounding a hexagon in any order (as long as each is only clicked once) and receive the same result.


----------

